# Checking in!



## happymamma

I still don't have my own computer, but I managed to come and check in on you all. Ive been wondering how everyone is doing! I hope you're all doing well, and hopefully some of you had your babies by now ;) I can't believe how fast the time has passed. Im already 37 weeks, and can't wait to get this baby out and in my arms. I can't wait to get my body back to myself, for my feet to go back to normal size, and to be able to bend down to pick things up! Of course there are many many more things lol. 

What's been going on with me,.. I hired a doula so Im excited, and my anxiety has calmed down quite a bit. For a while it was looking like Id have to drive myself to the hospital, and do it all alone. I dont have anyone to babysit my other kids, so hubby might not be able to come with me. There's maybe a 10% chance I can get someone here but Im not holding my breath. So at least I know for sure I will have labour support!

I was told last week by my dr that they will not let me go overdue, which freals me out. My 4th baby was born at 42 weeks, after my dr decided enough is enough and broke my water. Lucky that kicked me right into labour. But since this is a Vbac, if they break my water and labour doesnt start, theres a chance of repeat c-sec. They can only give me small amounts of pitosin if Im already contracting, and have a favorable cervix. So this is just another stress I dodnt need. Im just going to hope for the best, and whatever gets my little guy here safe.


----------



## happymamma

I forgot to add, I just went and had another GD test done. I so far have gained about 70 lbs which is rediculous!! At 36 weeks I had a scan, baby is measuring perfectly for head, length, and stuff, but his belly and cheeks are quite chubby. At that time he should have weighed about 6 lbs, and he weighed aprox 7 lbs 10 oz. I had a c-sec with my 6lb 12 ozer! But, I also had a vbac with my 7lb 9oz, so Im just hoping all goes well.


----------



## future_numan

Hi Happy..

Can't hardly beleive how fast time is going.
Emily was 9lbs 10 oz so I expect this guy will be close to the same.
Hopefully things will go easy for you and you'll get the birth you want.
I have only gained about 13lbs as the MS never really went away.
Keep us posted, we missed you.


----------



## happymamma

OMG I cant believe u onnly gained 13 lbs!! Im SOOOO jelous! I have alot of work ahead of me once im 6 weeks post partum lol. Has ur dr or midwife told you how big this one seems? Were you able to have a natural delivery with ur first being so big? Well I bet ur really anxious to be done with all this and get rid of the nausia! I get little bouts of it but Im able to keep my food down ;) Just as long as I dont smell coffee or cigarettes, Im less likely to gag.


----------



## mtnprotracy

Glad you're doing well! You've almost made it :D. I, too, have suffered unbelievable weight gain with GD this time :/. I'm wondering how I'll ever get back in shape. Oh well, he'll be worth every pound...that I'm certain of ;). However, the older I get, I've decided the more vein I am...hehe. It will kill be me if I can't get the weight off. I can only hope that serves as good motivation! I'm hoping to try ZUMBA 6 weeks post-c-section. Good luck, happymamma....hope you're able to keep us posted!!!!


----------



## happymamma

OOOOhhhhh,, Zumba! I just bought the xbox kinect with the zumba, also the hip hop dance one. I so can't wait to get this horrible weight off! I also plan to go back to the gym 6 weeks to the date!! Im so excited, its gonna be a huge challenge lol. Did u gain as much as I did? When did u find out u had gd? My 1st one came back ok, but Ive never gained this much so they're concerned. Does it even mean anything,.. really? Other then bigger babies? I mean at this point where I can deliver any day now..


----------



## mtnprotracy

happymamma said:


> OOOOhhhhh,, Zumba! I just bought the xbox kinect with the zumba, also the hip hop dance one. I so can't wait to get this horrible weight off! I also plan to go back to the gym 6 weeks to the date!! Im so excited, its gonna be a huge challenge lol. Did u gain as much as I did? When did u find out u had gd? My 1st one came back ok, but Ive never gained this much so they're concerned. Does it even mean anything,.. really? Other then bigger babies? I mean at this point where I can deliver any day now..

Well, I've gained almost 50 pounds and was diagnosed with GD at around 29-30 weeks. It's my 4th baby (others are 17, 16, and 13) and I'm older (41). I've gained much more weight with this pregnancy and have really had this nonchalant attitude, eaten what I wanted, not exercised....I figured it is the last one, and I'm entitled....lol! At first, I was really diligent with keeping up with my levels....but seriously, baby is measuring on par or just a few days ahead, so he isn't even really that big....if the growth scans are accurate. Are you still checking your sugar as frequently? I was told to check mine 5 times a day and was driving myself insane. I'm trying to make good choices, but I'm not following the plan to the letter or checking my sugar levels as frequently. I was told the baby weighed 6 and 1/2 pounds this week (35+3). I'll have one more scan next week, then the planned c-section on the 25th at 37+3. My last pregnancy was VERY complicated, and I had an emergency classical c-section at 29 weeks. So, they want to take him between 37 & 38 weeks to avoid any risk of uterine rupture. 

I hope your delivery is smooth and easy :D! I do worry that after the c-section I might not feel like the level of exercise I was accustomed to before, but I'll try! I'm also planning to BF at the moment. How about you? I was only able to BF the oldest, but it did really help with the weight loss. But, then again, I was 24 when he was born and gained less than 25 pounds.....so I am comparing apples and oranges!

Keep us posted on your progress......wishing you the best!


----------



## suzimc

I'm almost afraid to tell you two that I only gained 12lb and have lost 23 since Conor was born! It was the morning sickness that kept my weight down and the breastfeeding has taken it off he's eating me alive! I'm still sqidgy in the middle tho nothing works on that so soon! xxx Sorry! The whole point of telling you this was to let you now that yes breastfeeding does help! xxx


----------



## mtnprotracy

suzimc said:


> I'm almost afraid to tell you two that I only gained 12lb and have lost 23 since Conor was born! It was the morning sickness that kept my weight down and the breastfeeding has taken it off he's eating me alive! I'm still sqidgy in the middle tho nothing works on that so soon! xxx Sorry! The whole point of telling you this was to let you now that yes breastfeeding does help! xxx

Wow, Suzi! I hate your morning sickness was that severe....but nice not to have to worry about the weight coming off. It is true, even when the weight goes away, "stuff" doesn't go back to the right places automatically....and some of the "stuff" never will...lol. I'm a little worried about BF'ing after the c-section, but I've read how most women are still very successful. Can't wait to see some new pictures of sweet Conor....I'm sure he has grown a bunch since his birth!!!


----------



## suzimc

look me up on facebook Tracey, there are loads of new pic of him on there, my fullname is Suzi McGeachy you'll find it with that! xxx


----------



## mtnprotracy

suzimc said:


> look me up on facebook Tracey, there are loads of new pic of him on there, my fullname is Suzi McGeachy you'll find it with that! xxx

I sent a request, Suzi :). Thanks!


----------



## future_numan

happymamma said:


> OMG I cant believe u onnly gained 13 lbs!! Im SOOOO jelous! I have alot of work ahead of me once im 6 weeks post partum lol. Has ur dr or midwife told you how big this one seems? Were you able to have a natural delivery with ur first being so big? Well I bet ur really anxious to be done with all this and get rid of the nausia! I get little bouts of it but Im able to keep my food down ;) Just as long as I dont smell coffee or cigarettes, Im less likely to gag.

I was able to go natural with Emily and even managed no stitches ( ya, me)
With Emily I ate everything in sight.. this one everything but fruits and veggies make me gag.. well except chocolate.. don't seem to have a problem with that :blush:

I never lost a lb after Emily so I am hoping it will be different this time.. 

I had a easier time pushing out a 9lb baby at 37 than I did a 6lb baby at 21..


----------



## happymamma

mtnprotracy said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> OOOOhhhhh,, Zumba! I just bought the xbox kinect with the zumba, also the hip hop dance one. I so can't wait to get this horrible weight off! I also plan to go back to the gym 6 weeks to the date!! Im so excited, its gonna be a huge challenge lol. Did u gain as much as I did? When did u find out u had gd? My 1st one came back ok, but Ive never gained this much so they're concerned. Does it even mean anything,.. really? Other then bigger babies? I mean at this point where I can deliver any day now..
> 
> Well, I've gained almost 50 pounds and was diagnosed with GD at around 29-30 weeks. It's my 4th baby (others are 17, 16, and 13) and I'm older (41). I've gained much more weight with this pregnancy and have really had this nonchalant attitude, eaten what I wanted, not exercised....I figured it is the last one, and I'm entitled....lol! At first, I was really diligent with keeping up with my levels....but seriously, baby is measuring on par or just a few days ahead, so he isn't even really that big....if the growth scans are accurate. Are you still checking your sugar as frequently? I was told to check mine 5 times a day and was driving myself insane. I'm trying to make good choices, but I'm not following the plan to the letter or checking my sugar levels as frequently. I was told the baby weighed 6 and 1/2 pounds this week (35+3). I'll have one more scan next week, then the planned c-section on the 25th at 37+3. My last pregnancy was VERY complicated, and I had an emergency classical c-section at 29 weeks. So, they want to take him between 37 & 38 weeks to avoid any risk of uterine rupture.
> 
> I hope your delivery is smooth and easy :D! I do worry that after the c-section I might not feel like the level of exercise I was accustomed to before, but I'll try! I'm also planning to BF at the moment. How about you? I was only able to BF the oldest, but it did really help with the weight loss. But, then again, I was 24 when he was born and gained less than 25 pounds.....so I am comparing apples and oranges!
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress......wishing you the best!Click to expand...

I havent heard back yet about my results from my gd test, they should be in tomorrow. At 36 weeks, my scan showed he weighed about 7lbs 10 oz. Me, being only 5'2" am terrified lol. My 1st was c-sec, after 56 hrs of labour he got stuck while pushing. But, I did BF him for about 20 months. The first few days were really tough getting him started, but we worked at it together and it was fine. The after pains, or contractions were painful, but I dont think strong enough to injure the scar on the uterus. I never heard of that before. Also, I was about 115 to 120 lbs when I got pg with him, and within a few weeks I was about 123'ish . Now?!? Weeelllll,... add 70 damn pounds to that! Stupid crazy, I never gained this much with my other babies. This is my 6th baby, and he's making sure I dont ever do this again lol.


----------



## happymamma

future_numan said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> OMG I cant believe u onnly gained 13 lbs!! Im SOOOO jelous! I have alot of work ahead of me once im 6 weeks post partum lol. Has ur dr or midwife told you how big this one seems? Were you able to have a natural delivery with ur first being so big? Well I bet ur really anxious to be done with all this and get rid of the nausia! I get little bouts of it but Im able to keep my food down ;) Just as long as I dont smell coffee or cigarettes, Im less likely to gag.
> 
> I was able to go natural with Emily and even managed no stitches ( ya, me)
> With Emily I ate everything in sight.. this one everything but fruits and veggies make me gag.. well except chocolate.. don't seem to have a problem with that :blush:
> 
> I never lost a lb after Emily so I am hoping it will be different this time..
> 
> I had a easier time pushing out a 9lb baby at 37 than I did a 6lb baby at 21..Click to expand...

Wow! Thanx for saying that! Funny cuz I was telling my dr I want to avoid the vacuum, and she said well, the older we get, the harder it is to push out a baby! I want to prove her wrong,.. and u just gave me some hope :) 

I was also only into fruits, broccoli and spinach at the beginning of this pg. I lost weight at first being so sick, I cant remember how much anymore! But ud think I wouldnt gain much, cuz I eat pretty well! K, not anymore though. Since I got to the 60 lbs mark I decided to just eat whatever the heck I want since Im gaining anyways!! Maybe the chocolate will help me lose weight? Since the healthy choices are making me gain,,... u never know!


----------



## future_numan

happymamma said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> OMG I cant believe u onnly gained 13 lbs!! Im SOOOO jelous! I have alot of work ahead of me once im 6 weeks post partum lol. Has ur dr or midwife told you how big this one seems? Were you able to have a natural delivery with ur first being so big? Well I bet ur really anxious to be done with all this and get rid of the nausia! I get little bouts of it but Im able to keep my food down ;) Just as long as I dont smell coffee or cigarettes, Im less likely to gag.
> 
> I was able to go natural with Emily and even managed no stitches ( ya, me)
> With Emily I ate everything in sight.. this one everything but fruits and veggies make me gag.. well except chocolate.. don't seem to have a problem with that :blush:
> 
> I never lost a lb after Emily so I am hoping it will be different this time..
> 
> I had a easier time pushing out a 9lb baby at 37 than I did a 6lb baby at 21..Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Thanx for saying that! Funny cuz I was telling my dr I want to avoid the vacuum, and she said well, the older we get, the harder it is to push out a baby! I want to prove her wrong,.. and u just gave me some hope :)
> 
> I was also only into fruits, broccoli and spinach at the beginning of this pg. I lost weight at first being so sick, I cant remember how much anymore! But ud think I wouldnt gain much, cuz I eat pretty well! K, not anymore though. Since I got to the 60 lbs mark I decided to just eat whatever the heck I want since Im gaining anyways!! Maybe the chocolate will help me lose weight? Since the healthy choices are making me gain,,... u never know!Click to expand...

I was about the same size as you before I got pregnant with Emily ( 5'2" and about 125 lbs) by the time I gave birth I weighted 190 lbs:dohh: I thought I had ate really well when pregnant with her but still gained like I was on a ice cream only diet:dohh: I thought most would come off with delivery.. I had a 10 lb baby and probably 6-8 lbs of other stuff yet I walked away after delivery only 6 lbs lighter:growlmad:
I wasn't very dilligent with trying to lose the weight after so I did go down a bit ( to 150 lbs) by the time I got pregnant this time.
This time I am going to be on a quest to at least get back to 130- 135 lbs..:flower:


----------



## happymamma

I'd love to be able to get back down to 130-135! I will do my best, I love working out, and I reaslly enjoy eatting healthy so Im hoping my metabolism cooperates with me!

Really really funny thing happened that I can't explain. Last visit at my dr, I think she said I gained 6 lbs in a week. I honestly cant remember exactly but it was more then I should have. But, I was eatting healthy, snacking on carrots and stuff. So I was quite upset with that and went back to chocolate and whatever I felt like eatting! So I went in yesterday and I had lost weight!! So needless to say, I willl continue to eat and enjoy my chjocolate, cookies, ice cream, and whatever I feel like ;)


----------



## happymamma

Oh I forgot to add, my fh also jumped from 37 to 40 in a week, so Im going for another scan Monday morning. My dr actually thinks I will have the baby within the next week. Im still hoping for MAY!


----------



## future_numan

what is fh :shrug:


----------



## happymamma

fh=fundal height

I did something stupid, I looked up what it might mean if there is too much amniotic fluid. I should just nevermind google and listen to my dr!

Im kinda getting a kick outta going out in public lately. I get approached by so many ppl, today I was asked how many more hours till Im due lol. Everyone so far has guessed Im going to have my baby this weekend. What they dont know is I dropped months ago! This being my 6th baby, I dont have much muscle left to hold everything up, so my belly hangs low. Also being only 5'2" and measuring 40 weeks, I do look quite huge.


----------



## future_numan

My MW said I was measuring 39 two weeks ago but 36 last Thursday.
Basicly he has dropped.
I am also 5'2" so I think I look as big round and I do high..lol.
My poor hips seems to be taking the blunt. 
Do you notice a big differnce from this pregnancy compared to the others ?
This is my 5th and I do notice a big difference.. first off, I have never dropped before..so I assume ( hope) he decides to come a bit early ?!?!


----------



## happymamma

Sorry I havent been on for a bit...

Yes, a huge difference this time! My hips are suffering, and he is sitting so low that I cant bend, if I drop something well it just stays there. I have what feels like no stomach muscles left, so theres nothing holding him up. When I sit, I feel like Im squishing him pn my lap! Heartburn and acid reflux are intolerable. Carpel tunnel is annoying the crap outta me. I just cant wait to have my body back to myself!


----------



## suzimc

won't be long now, very soon you'll be getting up for night feeds and changing millions of nappies! I bet you'll love that as much as I do! I'm feeling for you honey, I hated those last few days when everything was just to uncomfortable to live with! Lots of labour inducing vibes humming towards you! xxx


----------

